# "Got Geese?"



## DIY Lawn Guy (Jun 19, 2019)

I do and although I appreciate and marvel at birds in general, Canada geese in my book come under the heading of 'pest'.

Since there are several large water retention basins surrounded by woods near my home, these geese have a home also. These geese walk through our neighborhood pooping it seems about every tenth step, on the sidewalks, driveways and in the yards of course. You can't even walk down the sidewalks unless you play hopscotch with the geese droppings. These dodo birds even stop traffic as they meander slowly across any roadway.

What to do? As you see in the photo, I now have my own 'Wile E. Coyote' to scare off the geese. Does it work? Not perfectly, but the geese are very wary of Wile E. They alarm squawk and stare at him as they approach my property. However, since my little fake coyote does not move, the geese will sometimes eventually cross onto my yard anyway. Not a perfect solution, but I would say that the geese incursions are at least 60% less frequent.

At times, when neighbors walk by my house, they are startled by fake Wile E. He is pretty realistic looking at a distance and we have real coyotes around the neighborhood every so often.


----------



## Dkrem (Mar 16, 2019)

My father in law has a goose problem at his house on a lake. He goes out there with a broom and rake and they pay no mind and even charge him. We brought our Corgi out and from 100 yards tell her to "go get the ducks" she takes off and they vacate instantly.


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

12 gauge?


----------



## walk1355 (May 31, 2018)

Goose distress sound. Google it. Go outside with an iPad and play a goose distress sound for a minute or two. That'll get those bastards to vacate, or I'll glypho my yard.


----------

